# Can someone experienced with ceiling mount help me please?



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I am hoping somebody would be kind enough to help me figure something out.
I want to get a projector that is rather large and with its mount it will have a 14in total vertical footprint from its mounted position. I have a drop ceiling and have 14inches of play inside the drop panels and since my drop ceiling is low I am hoping to hide like 6inches of the 14 so I end up with 8inches exposed to maximize head clearance........ the projector itself is 7 inches tall from side view so that would leave me an inch of mounting pole exposed from drop ceiling. I hope I am making sense, I have a Projector now but it is not this big and as obtrusive.
If somebody is handy with math and has experience with all this I would be so appreciative if you could help me via phone to figure out if I can make this work as it may be a deal killer if I cant. I just need to give you some numbers and see if I have enough vertical shift to allow me to hide some of the vertical footprint and still get image to fit my screen. I think if I am reading correctly the number for vertical is around 26inches but I am just not that smart at figuring this out.
If anyone could help me I would really REALLY be thankful. My preffered email is chadnliz2k3 over at the hotmail.......I used another to register due to rules but hotmail and Liz prefers my address I used to register, I can ofcourse use that one aswell but hotmail is my daily mailbox and if anyone can drop me a mail if they can help or reply here with a time that would be awesome of you.
Thanks, I am really in a pickle here till I can get comfortable with knowing I can do this as planned.
If this is of any use the model I want to get is Sony VPL-VW100 and its manual is available on a google search if you want to verify the numbers, the numbers I need are located on page 16 within manual for a 
16x9 screen. I am probably sounding really stupid and maybe I am lol but also just nervous and gun shy, again thank you thank you THANK YOU!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Chad,

While I think I know what you're trying to do, I can't be sure. Google Sketchup is a wonderful tool for these situations. 

I think you need a flush projector mount, but I'm not 100% certain. :scratch:


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes I am trying to semi flush mount the Projector and I can make it work as far as mounting it goes but what I am concerned with is will I have enough shift? I am afraid if I flush mount unit that I am going to not be able to shift image down enough............does that make sense?


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP lol


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It seems like you are asking a question that is specific to the range of shift available for your specific projector. What do its specs say? Does it have lens shift, and if so, how much?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

As Leonard says, better read the manual. :T


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes it has vertical shift but no horizontal, I simply have to center unit to screen for that.

In the manual it gives a mathmatical equation of 6.2263 (1/4) x screen size fro minimum
and 8.8076 (11/32) x screen size + 266 (10 1/2)

my screen is 84 inches and on a chart that lists some sizes (80 being the closest) it says minimum is 19 5/8 and maximum is 36 inches.
I just am not wrapping my head around all this, I just hope that based on info I provided above in relation to where I wish to mount unit that I can shift image down enough to center it on screen.
Does this make sense?
If you could at all call me or I call you I would really appreciate it, thanks so much!


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Am I over thinking this?
If the Projector and screen are pretty much on same level (both on ceiling) is it safe to assume there should be plenty of shift to make it work? I am really confused and tense over this.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

One word of advice..If you don't have ducted cooling, I would advise you not to flush mount the projector!..Keep it down a few inches from the ceiling, so as to get good air circulation..


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Centering it on the screen is fairly easy. You can use a laser or even a piece of string along with a carpenter's square. Line it up in the middle of the screen and run your line out. If you don't have a carpenter's square you can use the 3-4-5 method.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Good points but what I am really worried about is vertical lense shift only. Everything else is easy and I already have a projector its just this math with this new model I want to get confuses me.


----------

